# Some BTS observations



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I spent a day and a half on the show floor talking and looking at everything I could. I thought I might share some misc. stuff I learned/saw.

USA Trains
[*]saw a large line drawing of a proposed modern 89 foot (I think) triple deck enclosed car carrier. Hope they make it. [*]Saw the new ATSF chrome and shiny red paint job on the PA's, red too shiny for me, but the chrome was ok. [*]Drooled over a hudson again. [*]Said hi to the guys there and thanked them AGAIN for Mike [*]Asked how they managed to always keep parts in stock, when another manufacturer that uses the same factory can't, answer: they consider parts as part of the business, not a nuisance [*]Had a very nice talk with Charles Jr. about QSI and that we both want it now. [*]Reviewed the "target locos" for at least the first QSI units. [*]Explained some of the ideas about the new QSI design that will accommodate his locos. [*]Got interesting info: GP7/9 most popular locos, most locos out there are probably still the F units. [/list] Electric & Steam Model Works - Jonathan Bilese

[*]Always the best place for me to get the real scoop on what is really available in 1:29 AML [*]Saw the AML stock cars with the correct bettendorf trucks, bought 4 of them [*]Was told to visit Fred Devine, he was upset about my comments on the stock car. [*]Found more good speakers from Jonathan, and bought another of my "staples" that I always keep in stock, the heavy duty 2" round. [*]Looked at the AML ball bearing wheels, Jonathan pointed out these were the new ones and had a fillet between the flange and the wheel. Bought 2 pairs, great price of $20 a pair, cheaper than Aristo, and look to be better quality. [*]Kept thinking about 1:20.3, sure is nice scale stuff [/list] LYSOL
[*] saw JDK pushing his camera cart around... saw the video later, get a stabilized camera please [*]He turned the cart off when going by the MLS booth. [/list] Aristo
[*]I talked briefly to Lewis a couple of times, told him I was happy he sold out of all his Revolution TE's, he did not look well. [*]Checked out the PCC car, they are taking my advice I gave last time and putting the socket in the bottom of the car, just cutting a hole in the cast base. The power trucks might be good for scratchbuilding. Navin drew a blank when I asked if they would be used for the SW1 switcher. [*]They had a revolution running a C16 on rollers, the tender was open, the 12v regulator would burn your fingers, but that is not the revolution's fault. The heat sink on the TE was warm. I was a little concerned since it was running slowly and no load. I guess that correlates with the reported overheating problems. [/list] Train-Li
[*] They had a big booth. [*]Axel put "Train-Li" on the free neck lanyards that they gave everyone. Everyone was wearing them except JDK and Lewis. Hah! Smooth move Axel. [*]Spent all my time flirting with Joanne when Axel was not looking... (just kidding Axel) (when you going out of town next?) [*]Played with his IR laser power uncoupler, might be really cool for outdoor layout operations, one control with 2 buttons, one for each coupler [*]Bought inserts for my #6 Aristo frogs [*]Bought the Zimo decoder with sound, and Axel programmed it and customized it for me right there. [*]Talked about the DCC switch machines, how easy to configure on NCE (we thought we had a problem, but was misunderstanding) [*]Returned the Zimo system I tried out (very cool, and MANY features) 
[*]Soldered some wires and talked to Dan Pierce about tech stuff. [/list] Split Jaw
[*]Talked to Jerry asked if I could get bridge clamps in stainless... pretty much **** no, they take too small a bit. He first said, I'd have to charge $40-$50 a pair. I said, OK... ha ha... Bought a couple pair for RJ, I still have a few sets of Hillman bridge clamps left. The SJ ones are a better design, just more robust and locate the "clip in rail" better. They are supposed to be $30 a pair, but they are $20 now. If you need some buy them now. [*]Looked at the "walk on" track, he will make me the double track stuff in pvc in stainless... I have tracks right outside my patio door. Nice to be able to get custom lengths and configurations. [*]Looked at the newest SJ power clamps, the BEST for big wire, no terminals required. Will change over to them from crimped terminals under the screw head. [*]He just makes nicely machined quality stuff.... 
[/list] 
I did not go into the St. Aubins or Gold Coast booths, the prices did not look much better than online, and you have to pay tax.

I'll add some pictures and more later, dinner here.

Regards, Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's Greg for the great up date. Like being there.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting comment from USA about spare parts (ouch!) Oh well, truth hurts.... Thanks for the great update Greg!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg for the fine review. Glad to hear some one is listening to what folks want when it comes to a larger car. They are thinking out side the box more than I can say for another manufacture that stuck in a time warp. Guess the old saying still sticks can not teach an old dog new tricks. His loss another's gain. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg. 

Considering your willingness to scope out the info above and report on it in such great detail goes above and beyond the call of duty. 

I nominate you to be MLS's designated G Scale Consumer Reports correspondent 

Do I hear a second! 

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you hear a sound! That of me doing a "duck and cover".... ha ha.. 

AML 
[*]Nice folks, you feel at home in this booth [*]Fred Devine caught me, was upset about my comments on the 1:29 stock car having archbar trucks. [*]He actually blocked my exit from the booth, ha ha [*]They now have the proper trucks on the car, and they look nice and are nicely detailed, he says the club members in Phoenix (last NGRC) wanted the archbar trucks, crazy. I mentioned if they have a show car, think of all the attendees, not just a couple people from the local club. I'm sure they will not make that mistake again [*]Fred wanted input on the next cars to make, I gave my opinion that if they are making a GP60, then they should also make some more modern and distinctive diesels, and suggested the SD7/9 first, since it seems to be a very requested loco. [*]I also suggested they do distinctive locos and try not to make any more 2 axle geeps, we have many already. [*]Fred wanted to know about cars, and showed me a number of ideas they were working on. They had an idea to make the same 89 foot triple decker auto carrier, and I said, don't make one if USAT is, even if you beat them to the market. Of course, then you are betting on USAT making it. [*]He had some nice pictures of a "slurry" tank car, not an ultra long one, but the kind that slope down in the center, and some other more distinctive and modern rolling stock. I thought this was a good idea, and said that I felt the newer modellers would be wanting more modern locos and cars. In my case, I've basically bought everything that was prototype for Santa Fe from the late 50's backwards, so I guess I will have to go modern. [*]I saw the 1:29 0-6-0 and mine (ordered last year) is shipping today apparently. I saw the 0-6-0 steamer and it has a good running reputation already. 
[*]I'm sorry that I did not have the time to look into the 1:20.3 stuff, but others have covered it. [*]Overall, I'm very pleased that we have a new 1:29 manufacturer who builds accurate scale models in prices I can still afford, the rolling stock is on par in cost with Aristo and USAT, the detail is tied for top place in my mind, and service from AML is outstanding (THANK YOU CLIFF!). 
[/list] 


Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So Greg, did you get an ETA for the QSI/USAT board? I've been holding off on buying a couple things, waiting for that board


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 06/09/2009 7:32 PM
Thanks Greg. 

Considering your willingness to scope out the info above and report on it in such great detail goes above and beyond the call of duty. 

I nominate you to be MLS's designated G Scale Consumer Reports correspondent 

Do I hear a second! 

Randy


I second the motion


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys are complete trouble makers! 

No, QSI was not at the show, but asked Charles Jr. to put some pressure on QSI, but it's all up to QSI solutions and QSI industries. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I nominate you to be MLS's designated G Scale Consumer Reports correspondent 
We'll have to get you some glasses and start calling you "Clark." hehehe


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 06/11/2009 2:41 AM
Posted By rlvette on 06/09/2009 7:32 PM
Thanks Greg. 

Considering your willingness to scope out the info above and report on it in such great detail goes above and beyond the call of duty. 

I nominate you to be MLS's designated G Scale Consumer Reports correspondent 

Do I hear a second! 

Randy


I second the motion








........................................

I'll third the motion.. Great report.. as Dwight said.. ....". it could be Kent[/i] in incognito" .. Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy for Greg..lol


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

I spoke with Fred from AML at the ECLSTS and I too was interested in their ideas that they had for new products. Will be great if they come out with those ideas but we shall see!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You were at the show and I missed you! Drat! 

We need more organized MLS parties, we need to all meet for lunch on both days, so people who have to leave in the pm won't be left out. 

Yes, all we can do is give Fred the ammo to get them to produce. Which ideas did you like the most? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/11/2009 5:36 PM
You were at the show and I missed you! Drat! 

Regards, Greg

Ahhhh....he said the East Coast Large Scale Train Show...abbreviated ECLSTS....there's no B in that.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/11/2009 5:36 PM

....We need more organized MLS parties, we need to all meet for lunch on both days, so people who have to leave in the pm won't be left out. 

Regards, Greg

Yes, we need to do better. I heard exactly the same thing from Bob and Jackie Starr. They didn't know where everyone went after each day of the show. We used to have better "event" coordination...but that went away when the show moved to Ontario because the center of gravity for MLS at the show...the steam track AND the booth...were separated. 

Marge and I still used the steam track as our center of gravity...but others used the booth. I think next year we need to do some better ADVANCED planning and establish at least a time and a place for lunch, dinner, the "photo", and happy hour...and maybe a breakfast on Sunday...like we used to do. We already know that the OCC will NOT allow us to have a BBQ or planned food event on their grounds without them getting paid. That's why those activities stopped when the show moved to Ontario. The Queen Mary folks stopped our BBQ after one year...and then we did a pizza thing...which I've been told was universally hated due to bad/cold pizza and high cost.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Greg, 

OK,, just read this and my simple wish is for a 2 truck shay with a QSI decoder/sound card in it ... compatible with the airwire 9000


This is my xmas gift come .... soon.. ?


Can you help... young man of great electronic skills? 

Your humble servant...









gg


(PS... If you believe the last bit then I really do have some real estate in North Canada that you need to look at )


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
Thank you very much for putting the bug in Fred's ear about the SD7/9. Let's hope they respond. 
-Mark


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, if they made an SD7 or 9 I'd seriously think about giving up narrow guage.....


----------

